# Dubai to Australia



## fredm (Jan 15, 2010)

I have searched but not found much. Maybe wanting to ship some household stuff to WA and wonder if anyone has any advice on which company to use.
Could be seafreight as wont be in a hurry.
There must be a few Aussies who have left Dubai recently?
many thanks.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I left Dubai at the beginning of July using Relogulf and still have not seen my stuff. I do get responses to e-mails saying where things are in the system, but all I feel is empty words.


----------



## Junaer (Jan 7, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> I left Dubai at the beginning of July using Relogulf and still have not seen my stuff. I do get responses to e-mails saying where things are in the system, but all I feel is empty words.


Its a really long time. Someone i know moved to Australia from UAE a year ago, it took them 2 Months. Or so i've heard.


----------



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

What ever you do do not touch Ryan Removals (a Australian removalist, I don't know if they do international removals). These guys wreck everything.


----------

